# Teaching in Canada with PGCE.



## Nicky1627 (Jan 14, 2016)

Hi,

I was wondering if anyone from the UK, who has a PGCE can give me some advice on teaching Opportunities in Canada please. My husband is a French national who has excellent English, he teaches Maths in an English high school. I am English but I have fluent spoken French and reasonable written French our kids are bilingual... We gain between 81 and 91 points on the immigration calculator but after reading some posts on various forums, it seems rather negative towards the chance's of acquiring a teaching position in Canada. Also I was wondering if he would still have to do further study on arrival in Canada towards teaching qualifications.

And any thoughts on work loads in comparison to UK?
Thanks Nicky.
Nicky1627 is online now Add to Nicky1627's Reputation Report Post Edit/Delete Message


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Education is a provincial issue in Canada, not a federal one.

I am not sure a PGCE is acceptable because it is not a degree. In Canada teachers need a university degree and then a Bachelor's of Education.

But leaving the equivalency, or lack thereof, aside for a minute - have you looked into the profession here? We have thousands upon thousands of qualified teachers who cannot get jobs so it is pointless to expect to become a teacher after emigrating here. Use a teaching qualification to get in? Sure. Expect to get a job in the field? Little to no chance.

We have far far too many teachers here who are already qualified and a few thousand more who graduate each year which only makes the glut of teachers worse.


----------



## Nicky1627 (Jan 14, 2016)

Yes after further research it appears to be very much the case.... My husband is also an outdoor sports instructor and Paragliding instructor but I'm not sure he wants to go back to working in this field! We were thinking we may have a better chance in Immersion schools but not so hopeful now? Not sure two languages will make a difference do you?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Nicky1627 said:


> Yes after further research it appears to be very much the case.... My husband is also an outdoor sports instructor and Paragliding instructor but I'm not sure he wants to go back to working in this field! We were thinking we may have a better chance in Immersion schools but not so hopeful now? Not sure two languages will make a difference do you?



Having two languages makes no difference if his teaching qualification is not considered to be equivalent to a Canadian teaching qualification.


----------

